

Best PHP Framework for 2015 - techaddict009
http://www.sitepoint.com/best-php-framework-2015-sitepoint-survey-results/

======
paulhauggis
I've tried nearly all of the frameworks listed. I still don't understand the
love for Symphony. It's extremely bloated and over complicates everything. I
also found that Doctrine, the main ORM used, generates SQL that's not very
efficient. I had to constantly break out of it.

My thought is that big companies like it because servers are cheaper than
developers. So even though it's extremely inefficient, it saves money in the
long-run.

